# Toggenburgs anyone?



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

I was just curious if anyone has registered toggenburgs near northeast GA? My mom loves them! If we ever get out of the hole (in a few years maybe  ) she's thinking about getting some. We tried nubians, but after the 2 we had we don't want any more. They were so sweet, but they had more health problems than the rest combined, one was from show stock and the other was from reg. stock. Now all we have left is our 2 mini nubi's and a few mixes, we love our minis though. Just curious!  :whatgoat:


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

no one has toggs?


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I do but I am no where near GA. I just have two does, I hope to breed them to a registered buck next year. I love them, they are sooo lovely. I love the markings on them. Mine are super sweet temperamented. Mine are both first fresheners this year, one is due the first week of March, the other in the middle of April. I can't wait to see how much milk i get from them. 

Their dam's milk was really good, but was not sweet like my alpine/boer does milk. I'll be using theirs for cheese, which is what the breed was bred for over the centuries. Some people don't like their milk so if you decide to buy some make sure and taste their milk first. Well, that applies to any milk goat, lol, but especially Toggs.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I have three Togg does. The are not registered though; and I am far from GA. They are hardy and almost never get sick. (Then again, neither do my Nubians). My senior doe gave two gallons a day last year. The two FFs gave a gallon each. I do love the breed and hope you find some good ones.


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

Yea my mom had a couple toggs back in the '80s, she LOVED them! she wants some again, someday. What she can't figure out is why are they so unpopular, they give tons of milk, theyr so cute, theyr big for packing/carting. We looked for breeders in the SE and theres almost none. In the market bulletin theres the rare togg ad, one every few months. Its weird.


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

rkl4570 said:


> Yea my mom had a couple toggs back in the '80s, she LOVED them! she wants some again, someday. What she can't figure out is why are they so unpopular, they give tons of milk, theyr so cute, theyr big for packing/carting. We looked for breeders in the SE and theres almost none. In the market bulletin theres the rare togg ad, one every few months. Its weird.


Probably because of silly stereotypes! :roll:

Don't ya know all Toggs have NASTY milk?
And ALL Alpines are horribly MEAN?
Lets not forget all Lamanchas always have ear infections!!

Of course, none of those are true, but folks hear these things & take them as the gospel. I know one lady who gave away Togg kids because she couldn't sell them as everyone assumed they'd have strong milk..... Yes, some Toggs do have stronger milk, but not all of them.

Can't tell you how many people warned me about my "mean" Alpines..... Though I'm still waiting for them to turn mean.... :shrug:


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

Us too! Though, are oberhasli's an alpine breed? Our 2 are super sweet (though Zena is about 25% nubian and her daughter WamBam's daddy was a nubian). Zena is sweet to people, but she is hateful to other animals. She tolerates the 2 does she lives with, but bullies them a little bit. Other than that she's the sweet! WamBam though, shes nothing but a total lap goat! :angelgoat:


----------



## BillyMac (Nov 3, 2011)

I own three Toggs. I purchased mine from Poplar Hill Farm in Scandia MN. You can buy a Toggenburg from them any day of the week. They ship goats all over the world so you are not limited to GA sellers. They have been breeding Toggs for 35 years and their stock is wonderful.


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

how much is the shipping?! I bet its a ton. Theres a place in NC we'd consider if we get to get one someday


----------



## BillyMac (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't know the shipping cost since I live in MN and can drive there. I'm guessing it's the same to ship a dog as it is a goat. I encourage you to call Sarah Johnson. She is the farm manager at Poplar Hill Farms. She puts her personal phone on the farm website and she will answer! Sarah is the most knowledgeable, successful, and approachable goat breeder you can imagine and will gladly take your call and answer your questions. She is also very fast with emails. 
Poplar Hill Dairy Goat Farm - Scandia, Minnesota USA 
http://www.poplarhillfarm.com/index.html
Phone cell: 651-442-2506 
farm: 651-433-2684
Email [email protected]


----------



## BillyMac (Nov 3, 2011)

here is a pic from last July of the nice Toggs I bought from Sarah. They are bigger now but you can at least see how nice they are.


----------



## BillyMac (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

aw theyr cute!


----------



## OldGoat58 (Dec 15, 2011)

If you will go to the Georgia dairy Goat Association Web Site, you can probably get in contact thru the members list, someome woho knows a Togg breeder in Georgia !


----------



## OldGoat58 (Dec 15, 2011)

If you will go to the Georgia dairy Goat Association Web Site, you can probably get in contact thru the members list, someome woho knows a Togg breeder in Georgia !


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

oh yea, havnt thought of that! its probably gonna be a few years tho, if ever.definitely not this year, we're about to be swarmed with babies!


----------

